# 1988 Nissan Maxima



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

This is my first time on the Nissan Board. 

I bought a 1988 Nissan Maxima with 209,000. 


In a way I can say this is my first car (seeing how I spent my money on it). 

The car it self has 209,000 miles on it and from the records of the former owner she kept up on maintenance. 

Should I be worried that something is going to die on my car? On Wednesday I will be bringing my car in for a tune up.. What should I ask the Mechanic to look for? Or should he be able to let me know if there is anything needed.. 

I LOVE THIS CAR TO DEATH.. It's nice, has a sun roof and power seats on driver/pass side  Although my electric antenna doesn't work I guess I can get a new one  (I checked the fuse and it was not blown).


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

hey you just bought your self a damm goood car that is going to last you a very long time.. promise.. mine is running strong and is still racing the wheel off tires still smoking.........


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

Don't worry man i have the same car. but with 208,600 mi. the power streering is shot but only because the guy before me did it. you might want to watch out for the power radio antennae (did i spell that rite) mine don't work and i heard that they are a common problen with nissans. I just got home for racing this early 90's integra w/nos iwon I think he just didn't know how to use his nitrous. Anyway like nagal said it'll last you for a long time (with regular maintinance of course). Enjoy your car man!


----------

